# What intercooler fits in a b13?



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I’m looking for an intercooler to fit in the front of my b13, I’m not sure the size of the intercooler I need, any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a johnny racecar one fits nicely on a b13...but FYI, you can make almost any FMIC fit...but if your pushing a t25 at 8psi, it doesnt have to be anything big at all


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Spearco has some nice ones...


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

The thing is that the IC cant be to thick or it wont fit between the bumper and the AC radiator


----------

